# Who invented trim?



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Like around the floor? I seriously want to strangle them right now....like really? Why? What was so wrong with wanting my furniture to be up against my walls? And accent colors? Who did that **** like 3 of my walls are green and one is the worst shade of yellow....and there's trim at the bottom if all of them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Trim was invented when walls were made of plaster. It was usually about 6 to seven inches high and protected the soft plaster from getting kicked and broken off. Generally most homes still have some trim because the tiles don't actually reach the walls properly or the paneling doesn't line up with the floor or there are otherwise construction mistakes that are covered up by trim.

So... as much as you hate trim, things would look worse without it. Wide trim is the only thing holding my old house together.

I haven't seen an accent wall since the 1980's... Blue and grey was the only combo that ever looked decent as I recall. But getting furniture to work was a bear.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

The house I live in has been remodeled twice in the past five years and my room has Sheetrock and carpet....I still see no logical explanation for why I need trim. Actually looking around I guess 3 are yellow one is green.....this whole house has a single color scheme that I SWEAR is based off an accent pillow on the couch.....the trim next to my bed creates a rat sized gap between my bed and the wall....which is fine...til it's 1:30 am and I want to go to sleep...while aris has other plans

Do you know the history of everything?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Just like you, I ask the question why the f*** is something the way it is. But I"m likely a little older than you, so I've had more time to find out. I actually pulled out the kickboards in some rooms of my house to find that the plaster walls don't actually go down to the floor and the tiles don't reach the wall. And I've used extra wide trim to nail down wall to wall carpet I hired a couple of drunk homeless people to install. The trim was a lot cheaper than hiring someone who could cut a carpet straight. So no, I don't know the history of everything, but I tend to avoid threads when I'm clueless.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

If there was no trim us rat owners would have a lot more luck I think. Haha my rats think its fun to chew it. Also it gives them a hole to wiggle their way behind furniture in my room and get places where they shouldn't grrrr I wonder of you sanded them down then painted them to match the wall if that would help with putting furniture right up against the wall. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Generally when it comes to the rats in our house, they are either in their cage or out. When they are out they are either sleeping in one of their secret nests or romping about us. If they are sleeping there's no force on earth that's going to wake them and we are just going to wait until they turn up.... I'm pretty sure the wood trim doesn't have anything to do with it. On the up side rats get hungry every day, and they usually turn up around dinner time next day no matter how snarky their mood.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Haha I was just finishing up rat proofing the room and was so thankful my apartment didn't have bloody trim and could put furniture flush against the wall.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Haha I was just finishing up rat proofing the room and was so thankful my apartment didn't have bloody trim and could put furniture flush against the wall.


Lucky you haha  my trim is all wavy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Rat Daddy said:


> Generally when it comes to the rats in our house, they are either in their cage or out. When they are out they are either sleeping in one of their secret nests or romping about us. If they are sleeping there's no force on earth that's going to wake them and we are just going to wait until they turn up.... I'm pretty sure the wood trim doesn't have anything to do with it. On the up side rats get hungry every day, and they usually turn up around dinner time next day no matter how snarky their mood.


I wish I had that luxury, but my cat was knocking on my door (yes literally, she's weird) after all she does sleep with me and if I hadn't let her in my dad would have when he went to work at 5 am not to mention my dad has said if he finds them not in their cage while I'm not there I won't have rats anymore


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

